# FOR SALE NOKIA N95 8GB FOR $280USD



## moony (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello
We are legitimate dealer supplly inbulk in all types of mobilephones for retailers such as nokia,samsung.sonyericsson,apple ipod video,video game,nextel,motorola......


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Countdown to banning: T-minus...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2007)

3 minutes......


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 27, 2007)

LOL...I looked at this an hour ago when I got on line and was thinking..." Well FlyBOYJ is going to carpet bomb this bozo..LOL... I guess it takes 3 minutes to get the B-52 all warmed up .. And Flyboyj I was thinking you were like SAC you had her warmed up on the runway 24/7 for your safety..

Runway three is clear for take off...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2007)

hehehehe..


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

Mark my words, Joe..... he'll be back. They usually pick a weekend when there are not too many people on the forum.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2007)

No doubt Charles - all we could do is kill em when we see em!


----------



## Mike Johnson (Nov 17, 2007)

moony said:


> Hello
> We are legitimate dealer supplly inbulk in all types of mobilephones for retailers such as nokia,samsung.sonyericsson,apple ipod video,video game,nextel,motorola......



I am looking for a Nokia N95 8GB unlocked phone. If you could provide me with your location, prefered payment method and available shipping I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Mike Johnson


----------



## Freebird (Nov 17, 2007)

Mike Johnson said:


> I am looking for a Nokia N95 8GB unlocked phone. If you could provide me with your location, prefered payment method and available shipping I would appreciate it.
> Thanks,
> Mike Johnson



Why would someone join a WWII aircraft forum just to look for a phone? Interesting...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2007)

Not interesting, DUMB. That one is gone now too.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 19, 2007)

Might as well cut to the chase and say "Hey guys, I'm an *******!"

Jerks.


----------

